# Rate a passenger 3 star got me on fire



## Goodname (Feb 7, 2019)

I'm now driving uber for one month and had two 1 star rating.

The first one is someone who being picked up for a long trip, and then he changed his mind said he would like to cancel it for other reasons.

Which is fine then trip cancelled.

After few minutes later, I received my first one star rating.

I learned my first lesson.

Second, someone get into the car for a uber pool which is not exactly the same person.

Trip goes on, he started keep harassing me by how he was familiar with his neighborhood and regretting how he should drive on his own which pissed me off.

I had never given feedback under 5 star rating for riders, so I think I should give it a try.

3 star rating.

Then my nightmare starts.

Uber send me messages on how they noticed rider's report and after few days changed rating to one star.

The rating system of how riders can change their ratings but drivers are not allowed to frustrated me.

I guess Uber is telling us to never give your rider a bad rating or otherwise Revenge begins!


----------



## Disgusted Driver (Jan 9, 2015)

It's hard to say where ratings come from because there is a little time buffer in when they appear. For example, you are probably wrong about the irst one ince rider can't rate if they cancel.


----------



## EmOinDallas (Oct 14, 2018)

I can attest that it takes a week for rating from pax to post. I have 2 accounts, a regular account and a new Black account. On that one I started with no trip count and no ratings. On about the 8th day after I started taking Black rides...10 ratings appeared over night. I had same experience as a passenger. Took a ton of trips on a vacation to NYC. My account had only 14 trips at start of trip. A week later and for about 5 days ( the length of the trip)...my pax rating started going up.

I have to assume they do this so pax and drivers don’t know who left the ratings.

Now...if there is a complaint that generates a message from Uber, that 7-8 day lag or so may not be in effect. I don’t know...this is just my experience. YMMV.


----------



## Boca Ratman (Jun 6, 2018)

Goodname said:


> Uber send me messages on how they noticed rider's report and after few days changed rating to one star.


what?


----------



## SuzeCB (Oct 30, 2016)

If the pax cancelled the ride, no one can rate. The downrate came from someone else.


----------



## Pax Collector (Feb 18, 2018)

Goodname said:


> The first one is someone who being picked up for a long trip, and then he changed his mind said he would like to cancel it for other reasons.
> 
> Which is fine then trip cancelled.
> 
> After few minutes later, I received my first one star rating.


Cancelled trips can't be rated. It wasn't him.



Goodname said:


> I had never given feedback under 5 star rating for riders, so I think I should give it a try.
> 
> 3 star rating.
> 
> Then my nightmare starts.


Don't hesitate to down rate riders for bad behavior.

I wouldn't call your situation a nightmare though. Random "Feedbacks" are rather common and don't pay attention to them.

You're new to the game and haven't had 500 rated trips yet. Once you pass that threshold, individual ratings won't affect you that much.


----------



## peteyvavs (Nov 18, 2015)

Goodname said:


> View attachment 295379
> 
> 
> I'm now driving uber for one month and had two 1 star rating.
> ...


Welcome to the uber experience, now just bend over and smile.


----------

